# Periods



## Twolinesprettyplease (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi there
I havent been on here for a while - feel like a bit of a fraud really as I am not receiving treatment yet, should be at the top of the ICSI list next month (YAAAAAAAAY).  My question today is about periods.
Have any of you experienced this before?  I have PCOS with regular anovulatory periods and hideous cramps, but today I was really violently sick with the pain.  Truly a horrific day to be honest.  The period pain went right down to my feet!
Has anyone else had this before and have any possible solutions to help me function if it happens to appear when I am on a work day?  I took a zapain tablet (30mg codeine/500mg paracetamol) which took some of the pain away but rendered me practically unconscious!


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

I had pains like that every month for about 20 or more years. I was dreadful while at school, uni and work. Then my periods disappeared for about year with only some light bleeding for one day with no pain. I was so greatful for this but I did not realise is that was my body going through early menopause. I still have a period every month now for last year and its crampy, iburphen and hot water bottle does the trick.  When i was younger my mum gave me a glass of Napolean Brandy to ease the sickness. Good luck. When I had my internal scan and AMH done my AMh is very low and my ovaries are small and one is very small as if it never grew.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

take an ibruprofen and an anadin together. if no better after 20mins take another 2. keep those sticky heat pads in work 

another thing, get yourself a tens machine, i got one in boots.

i've been to acupuncture and that has helped a bit too.

and see if you can find someone close by you who can do this - http://www.mayamassage.co.uk/

its great


----------

